# Scout in the Field (Pics)



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Cute stuff! Scout is adorable.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lovely, nothing better than seeing them do what they were bred for!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What great pictures!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I guess Scout does not like the paparazzi.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Two steps forward-one step back. Feels like my field training! After taking a 3 week break from drills (bitch in heat) we are back on it. I decided to take a step backward and simplify things for Scout. I bought a pole with a flag to identify the back pile AND I moved it up to 60 yards. I also started to identify the pile by throwing a bumper to it again if she was not looking. Helped a lot and we have a dog that is looking out and running with momentum. So, I think we will save the 100 yard back pile for the double t.

Speaking of which, what is a good indicator you are ready to move on to that? Scout is starting to do really well again with the shorter back pile and the identifying stake. She's casting well, her sits are just a hair loopy not bad and I do not think I want to nitpick those. I know I need to introduce the here cast soon, and probably spend a few days making sure all her casts are smooth. And of course I want to have more repetitions of looking out.

EDIT: I am thinking of trying to video our t one of the next sessions we do...


----------

